# Swedish: God morgon, min käraste vän!



## jaxlarus

Hey guys! I have a Swede friend and I wanted to write something personal to him. I don't really speak the language, but I made this message out and sent it to him. Can you tell me how close I got? I'd really appreciate it 

					"God morgon, min käraste vän! En tanke säger mer än tusen ord… Vad som än händer, jag tänker på dig, saknar dig och jag älskar dig så länge min hjärta slår! Vi ses snart! Puss!"

I think he'll get the point, what do you say?


----------



## jonquiliser

Nearly perfect!



> God morgon, min käraste vän! En tanke säger mer än tusen ord… Vad som än händer, tänker jag på dig, saknar jag  dig och älskar jag dig så länge mitt hjärta slår! Vi ses snart! Puss!"


----------



## jaxlarus

Gee! Really? I made it up "stitching" up phrases from here and there... I told you, I have no clue concerning Swedish, but now that I see your corrections the syntax strongly resembles the German one - in which I'm much better!

Can't thank you enough!
Tack så hemskt mycket!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Just an observation, is "min käraste*"* - does it mean "my girlfriend" ?
It looks a lot like "kærastan min" (my girlfriend) in Icelandic and I was curious


----------



## jaxlarus

Well, I don't know if it *does *have that meaning in Swedish, but I used it for 'beloved', 'dear'. Jonquiliser or someone else who does speak the language can give us his lights on that one...


----------



## DrWatson

To me _min käraste_ doesn't imply it's a girl. Literal translation would be something like "my most beloved". I did find such word as _käresta_ in the dictionary, the translations of which seem to be more feminine, like "sweetheart", and from Swedish to Finnish even _morsian_, which means "bride". Therefore this could correspond to the Icelandic "kærastan". Let's still hear what the natives have to say about it.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

In Danish "kæreste" also means gilrfreind/boyfriend, but not in Swedish, as far as I know. To say the same in Swedish, I believe the most commen words would be: "flickvän" (girlfriend) or "pojkvän" (boyfriend).


----------



## jonquiliser

"Min käraste vän" is ok, it simply means "my most beloved friend", just like DrWatson says. And as he also says, _käresta_ is a noun (which nearly no one uses these days ) meaning more or less _sweetheart_. _Kärestan min _is also possible, probably would be said in some dialect (I seem to vaguely recall some old song where the expression appeard).

And on second thought, it would probably sound more natural to say



> Vad som än händer, kommer jag att tänka jag på dig, sakna dig och älska dig så länge mitt hjärta slår!



Still, extremely good stitching, jaxlarus


----------



## jaxlarus

jonquiliser said:


> I seem to vaguely recall some old song where the expression appeard



 Well... 

Actually each and every phrase of that message *should *remind you of old songs, because they were 'extracted' out of Swedish Eurovision entries, from back when each country was obliged to sing in one of its official languages!


----------

